# Minnesota plumbing code class.........



## pipedreamz (Jul 15, 2009)

Just a heads up, the Minnesota PHCC is holding two 32-hour classes structured to help prepare for the upcoming fall exam. Classes cover code questions, water pipe sizing, sizing a DWV system and isometeric drawing. Classes are being held in St. Cloud (Aug 21-23; Sept 11-13) and Detroit Lakes (Aug 14-16; Aug 28-30).:thumbsup:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

pipedreamz said:


> Just a heads up, the Minnesota PHCC is holding two 32-hour classes structured to help prepare for the upcoming fall exam. Classes cover code questions, water pipe sizing, sizing a DWV system and isometeric drawing. Classes are being held in St. Cloud (Aug 21-23; Sept 11-13) and Detroit Lakes (Aug 14-16; Aug 28-30).:thumbsup:



Travis is a great teacher, the last class he gave he had a 100% pass rate for the journeyman and master license test.:thumbsup:


----------



## stjameshtg.air (Aug 23, 2010)

*Plumbing exam prep class*

PLEASE HELP just found out the class I was going to take was canceled, need to find another before test date of 9-14-2010.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

user823 said:


> Travis is a great teacher, the last class he gave he had a 100% pass rate for the journeyman and master license test.:thumbsup:


WOW 100%!!
(Not insinuating anything about these classes because I know absolutely nothing about them or any parties involved.)
That reminds me of some of the classes the union hall had. No one ever failed, some just needed a little more help than others. Just Sayin'


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

user823 said:


> Travis is a great teacher, the last class he gave he had a 100% pass rate for the journeyman and master license test.:thumbsup:


 
i miss iron lung


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Piperat said:


> WOW 100%!!
> (Not insinuating anything about these classes because I know absolutely nothing about them or any parties involved.)
> That reminds me of some of the classes the union hall had. No one ever failed, some just needed a little more help than others. Just Sayin'


Your a mind reader:thumbsup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

We caught some guys going through the scrap pile when we did the med gas recertification. 

Looking for a good one.....

Friggin pitiful. Just pitiful.:furious:


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Matt said:


> We caught some guys going through the scrap pile when we did the med gas recertification.
> 
> Looking for a good one.....
> 
> Friggin pitiful. Just pitiful.:furious:


Too much of that crap goes on.:furious: You either got it or ya don't. Its not an area to be jacking with. Too much liability for someone other than the incompetent employee that the boss thought was certified. Irresponsible I say.:yes:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

They go instantly on my list of guys who will never be pulled. There were 3 other members of the MCA there with me. They said the same.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

BTW. Also lost their certs. Obviously....


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I may be showing my ignorance here but Med Gas around here is fitters work. Isnt it just a simple matter of purging the lines with an inert gas while silver soldering?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes. We aren't like the STL area. We are plumbers and fitters combined.

If ya get over in metro east such as 360, They are plumbers and gasfitters only. No other fitting work.

If it's pipe it's ours over here.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

"If its pipe over here it's ours"
Same thing here Matt kinda. We used to have seperate locals for plumbers and pipefitters but we have merged together, but the men still have either a plumbers or a pipefitters license. How could anyone in the trade fail at silver soldering? Granted I have never done it purging the line with an inert gas but does it really change the concept?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Some guys can find a way to fail at the most simple tasks.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Interesting. I don't think the 'fitters get med gas certs up here.


----------

